# Casio Exilim EX-Z40 vs. Sony DSC-V1 vs.  DSC-W1



## Moosi (7. Juli 2004)

Grüß euch!

Ich bin gerade dabei mich für eine dieser cams zu entscheiden...

Casio EX-Z40 
Sony DSC-W1 
Sony DSC-V1 


Inwiefern kann ich bei den Produkten Blende & Objektiv  manuell einstellen um eine Tiefenschärfe zu erreichen?
Welche der Cam ist wirklich Schnappschussgeeignet?
Eure Empfehlungen?

mfG


----------



## Clubkatze (12. Juli 2004)

Also ich kann dir nur was zur Ex-Z40 sagen....

Naja, nachdem ich dachte, es sei Zeit für was neues, verkaufte ich meine Ex-Z3 und hab mir dafür die Z40 gekauft - ein Fehler wie sich nach einer Woche herausstellte  Schnappschusseigenschaften besitzt sie allemal, da die Ein- und Auslösegeschwindigkeit recht gut ist...mir hat´s insofern aber nichts gebracht da die Bilder grottenschlecht waren - das Rauschen in den Bildern war teilweise absolut nicht zu ertragen...also hab´ich se wieder umgetauscht.

Was ich noch als positiv an der Z40 sehe ist zum einen die kinderleichte Bedienung, das wirklich Riesengroße Display und die grandiose Akkuleistung!

Hier mal einige Fotos die ich mit der Z-40 gemacht habe... http://www.pader.de/fotos.php?kat=anzeigen&number=462&partner=1

Naja, teilweise sind auch gute dabei...aber mit dem Großteil war ich nicht zufrieden - hab jetzt die Canon Ixus 430...in Sachen Bildquali grandios!


----------



## Moosi (16. Juli 2004)

danke für die antwort! 
irgendwo liegt immer der hacken  
weiß echt nicht welche ich nehmen soll :-( 
(die Casio fällt ja jetzt mal schon weg ) ...

jemand eine Empfehlung?!


----------

